# Win 7 Theme installieren + taskleiste.



## X-hardware (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine frage:
wie änder ich in win 7 den die Taskleiste?Eine Bildergallerie wäre toll

also ich möchte dieses Thenme installieren, weil wenn ich das installiere habe ich die normale taskleiste in schwarz.
 *** Pearl VS 1.1 by ~MorpheusNS on deviantART[/URL]

viel mehr ist meine wichtigste frage wie kann ich den die xplorer.exe und die andere datei einfügen weil wenn ich das machen will geht es nicht.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube dafür gibt es zahlreiche Anleitungen im Netz.  Google ist dein Freund


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. Januar 2011)

ich hab mal was angehängt, was dir behilflich sein könnte. hatte mir auch sehr geholfen. vlt gibts es auch in ner neueren version. musste mal schauen.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

Also im Internet habe ich schon geschaut.Da finde ich nichts.Der hintergrund ändert sich ja wenn ich das theme wechsel, aber nicht die taskleiste.Das Programm habe ich auch schon ausgeführt und alles gepatchet.

Ich muss nämlich den explorer aus der windows datei ändern. Wie mache ich das,weil da steht immer so eine Fehlermeldung.Bilder im Anhang.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2011)

eigentlich sollte das mit dem progi ohne probleme gehen. 
probiere es ansonsten mal die explorer.exe im abgesicherten modus zu überschreiben.

wenn sich die veränderung der taskleiste auf die start orb beschränkt, hab ich auch noch n extra tool


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

welches extra tool?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2011)

halt n start button changer. jedoch benötigst du dafür eine bmp datei, sprich n bild.
wenn du die explorer.exe einfach wechseln willst, einfach das andere tool nehmen, was ich reingestellt hatte


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

also wenn ich das mache will kommt immer diese fehlermeldung und die taskleiste wird einfach nur schwarz und grau.


Bild im Anhang

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2011)

emhr als mit im abgesicherten modus starten fällt mir auch nicht ein. bei mir gings immer ohne probs


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

also ich kann jetzt den explorer ändern. ABer da kommt dann beim neu starten ein fehler "bla bla ist nicht zertifiziert" was nun?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2011)

anscheinend gibts da probleme mit dem zertifikat. was mich nur wundert ist, dass in der explorer.exe normalerweise keine zertifikate enthalten sind und ich auch noch nie davon gehört hatte.
aber du hast nix weiter gemacht, als die datei zu tauschen (haste überhaupt n backup?).


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

mache ich gerade

xD
kann ich wenn ich beim hochfahren nur ein schwarzes bild erhalte auf eine festplatte zugreifen und darüber booten?
wenn ja wie?

PS:habt ihr ein gutes Theme?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Hast du die uxtheme.dll im Windows/System32 Ordner vorher gepatcht?
Denn sonst geht mit anderen Themen gar nichts.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ja ich habe alle mit einem universal patcher gepatcht.

was muss ich denn mit den dateien machen?

Also das Midnight funktioniert und sieht so aus

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2011)

nimm das backup wieder und gut is. ich glaub, das hat nicht viel sinn.

such dir n fertiges theme wie zB darkmatter oder alienware icons. damit haste solche probs nich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

So, ich hab die Themes jetzt getestet und keiner gefällt mir wirklich. 

Der Midnight Kram ist viel zu dunkel, schwarzer Grund und weiße Schrift gehen gar nicht.

Der Mac Kram ist witzig, aber wie alles bei Mac, wenn mans mal von Nahem gesehen hat, siehts arm aus.

Das dritte finde ich nicht so gut.
Hmmm, benutzt das original, verändere die Fensterfarbe und gut. 


Edit:
Ach ja, ich hab dabei mein Windows geschrottet, beschissenes Registry Geschlossere.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ok, die sind auch cool.
wie kann ich denn diese icons einfügen bzw. wo?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So, ich hab die Themes jetzt getestet und keiner gefällt mir wirklich.
> 
> Der Midnight Kram ist viel zu dunkel, schwarzer Grund und weiße Schrift gehen gar nicht.
> 
> ...



aha wie hast du das jetzt gemacht oder wie und wo hast du etwas  eingefügt<ß

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Du meinst den Mac Kram mit dem Mac-dock?


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ja ich meine wie hast du den Mac theme und das andere installiert bzw. was hast du gemacht?

weil bei >Mac wird bei mir die taskleiste nicht verändert.
Biuld im Anhang

was sagt ihr zu den 2?

http://nittiyh.deviantart.com/art/Kiilki-VS-for-7-142338453

http://caeszer.deviantart.com/art/Purity7-Final-153129278

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> ja ich meine wie hast du den Mac theme und das andere installiert bzw. was hast du gemacht?
> 
> weil bei >Mac wird bei mir die taskleiste nicht verändert.
> Biuld im Anhang



Ich weiß, kann auch nicht.
Den Kram musst du alles selbst einbauen.
Du musst per Registry die Taskleiste entfernen und dann mittels Zusatzprogramm die Dock aktivieren.
Nachteil: das Startmenü von Windows ist dann weg, du kannst so keine Programme mehr öffnen oder den Rechner runterfahren. 
Das alles musst du extra schlossern.
Ich hab dazu knapp eine Stunde gebraucht, damit wenigstens die Dock lief, aber fertig war ich noch nicht.
Da du aber weniger Erfahrung hast als ich (nehme ich mal so an ), dauert das eben länger oder du machst eine Fehler und Windows ist geschrottet (wie bei mir, als ich das zurückbauen wollte ).

Mein Tipp:
Vergiss es, wenn du Mac Optik willst, kauf dir einen Mac. 



X-hardware schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu den 2?
> *** VS for 7 by ~Nittiyh on deviantART[/url]
> *** by =caeszer on deviantART[/url]
> 
> ...



Finde ich beide schlecht.
Wieso gefällt dir die Optik nicht, wie sie ist? 
Man kann da auch eine Menge einstellen oder mehrere Themes von Microsoft runterladen.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ach die ist so trist. ICh will sam besten so die alienware optik.

wie binde ich den die ALienware icons ein?
muss ich die alle einzeln einbinden oder kann ich irgentwo den icons ordner einfügen?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Öhm, Alienware Icons?
Keine Ahnung, hast du mal ein Link du dem Kram, dann guck ich mal.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

also hier der dw. link zu den Icons.

http://rapidshare.com/files/441532210/Alienware_Icon_Pack_by_CoyoteCreations.zip

mfg
#mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Das sind ganz normale ICO Dateien, die musst du gegen die originale austauschen, dann gehts.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

und wo sind die originalen?
xD

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal aus Spaß den Mülleimer ausgetauscht.
Was verstehst du da jetzt nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

eya ich verstehe nicht wie ich das änder. Sag bitte kurz wie du das gemacht hast ( SChritt für schritt anleitung )

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Anpassung --> (links oben) Desktopsymbole ändern --> neue auswählen --> fertig.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

SO mein destkop sieht jetzt so aus.Bild im Anhang.

und wie kann ich jetzt den start button ändern?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Sowas geht nur über extra Programme.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

welche?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, unter XP gabs den "Style XP" (Shareware).
Unter Sieben geht der aber nicht mehr, da musst du Windows Blinds nehmen (auch Shareware).
Kannst ja mal die Trial Version ausprobieren, ob das was für dich ist.


Hier hab ich mal ein Alienware Wallpaper für dich.
Kompiniert mit der dunklen Fensterfarbe siehts ganz gut aus.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

also ich habe windows start orbss changer verwendet hier der Link->
Windows 7 Start Orb Changer: Ultimate Tool To Change Your Start Orb | door2windows

Aber da kommt immer diese fehlermeldung

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Sehr interessant, ich hab das Programm auch mal ausprobiert.
Bei mir kam aber eine andere Fehlermeldung. 

Der Krempel taugt nicht, im Netz gibts zu viele, bei denen das Programm nicht geht, also kannst du das abhaken.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Also wenn man richtig "rumpfuschen" will und das auch noch gut aussehen soll, führt eigentlich kein Weg an Rainmeter vorbei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Das Programm kenne ich gar nicht, muss ich glatt mal testen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Ja viel Spaß … schau doch mal in den Extreme-Desktop-Fred, da sieht man viele schöne Sachen die mit Rainmeter gefertigt wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Habs getestet, kannst du aber auch vergessen.
Viel zu nervig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Aber vielfältiger als jedes andere und nur 5 Minuten testen ist doch nix. 

Bist doch sonst so "flexibel".


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Ich brauche ja kein neues Design und das, was ich in den 5 Minuten gesehen hab, hat mir nicht gefallen und wenn mir schon was zu Anfang böse ins Auge sticht, dann hat das Programm in der Regel verloren.
Ist wie mit Games, wenn die nicht sofort Spaß bringen, landen sie im Schrank.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Aha, also zu kompliziert … sags doch gleich.  

Hast Recht einfuchsen muß man sich schon, aber wenn man denn ganzen Tut's im Netz so folgt gibts da echt schicke Ergebnisse, aber muß halt jeder selber wissen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Klar kannst du da eine Menge schnitzen, aber ich habe heute schon eine Menge gebastelt und es war für die Katz.
Und wenn ich das da sehe, hab ich gar keine Lust mich da reinzuarbeiten.
Eben, weil ichs sowieso nicht nutzen werden.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

Also welches Programm könnte ich den jetzt nutzen um den Sartbutton zu verändern?
Bzw. mit wasn programm könnte ich den ganzen Destkop ändern (Es sollte aber nicht so hoch wie rainmeter sein xD)

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

man hier is ja was los..kaum bin ich nich mehr dabei kommen 4 neue seiten dazu 
um die start orb zu ändern häng ich dir mal ein prog an. zu den icons: ich hab da sone art spezial pack. kp woher, habs schon en ganze weile. das hat direkt nen installer mit dadrin. allerdings hab ich auch n prog, mitdem man die icons für einzelne dateiverknüpfungen ändern kann.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

cool, mit was für einem programm veränderst du die einzelnen symbole?

mit dem start button changer tritt immer ein fehler auf. Bild im anhang.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

und da haste den auch noch->
hab auch mal 2 beispiel icons von alienware angehängt


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

wenn ich bei extman bei erweiterung speichern gehe und dann ein neues symbol auswähle und dann auf speichern gehe ändert sich nichts.
wieso?
mach ich etwas falsch?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

1. Dateityp auswählen
2. Erweiterung bearbeiten
3. Anderes Symbol
4. Durchsuchen
5. Symbol auswählen und öffnen
6. WICHTIG! Symbol in der auswählliste nochmal anklicken (so, dass es grau unterlegt ist)
7. Icon wählen Button drücken
8. Speichern drücken

eigentlich sollte es so funktionieren. denke, du hattest 6. vergessen.

hast du das jetzt mit der taskleiste hinbekommen? ansonsten lad ich nochmal n prog hoch, mit dem du die 3 dll´s patchen kannst. (hast du 32 oder 64 bit)


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

ja du hattest recht 
Ich habe schritt nummer 6 vergessen.

was ist jetzt mit dem start button changer weil da tritt bei mir immernoch ein fehler auf.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

lad dir doch einfach die .NET Framework Redistributable runter und installiere es neu (auf jeden fall davor aber die alten deinstallieren). sollte dann eigentlich keine probleme mehr machen


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

was bringt das programm wenn man fragen darf?!

und wie kann man das Festplatten Icon und CD icon ändern?
bzw. welche datei endung hat das?

mfg
mb

x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

haha, gute grafe. um ehrlich zu sein kein plan. es gibts halt und es muss funktionieren. genauso wie dx. ohne das wirds nunmal nix.

und festplatten icons änderst du über die autorun.inf datein.
diese datei legst du einfach im hauptverzeichnis der hdd an und schreibts das entsprechende rein
Bsp:
[autorun]
label=Win7                                    //Name, der angezeigt wird
ICON=Alienware Invader HDD.ico       //Icon verzeichnis auf der HDD

wenn du aber die normalerweise angezeigten icons ändern willst, muss du schätz ich die jeweilige dll anpassen (die die icons enthalten).
frag micha ber nich, welche das sind. 
ich hab bei mir einfach ein icon pack installiert (war halt n installer dabei) und hab das jeweilige noch nachträglich ein bisschen angepasst über die autorun´s und ordnericons


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

welchen installer hast du verwendet?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

das war eine von nem alienware icon pack. kp, ob den einer selbst gebaut hat, oder ob der von alienware kommt.
nur 1. ist das pack zu groß zum hochladen udn 2. weiß ich nich, ob ich das einfach verbreiten darf


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

wie groß ist das packet?

also nochmal zu dem start button changer.
wie auf dem bild zu sehen ändert er im programm den start button und man sieht auch das windows den explorer kurz aktualisiert aber ändern tut sich nichts.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

also noch eine wichtige frage habe ich :
wie ändere ich die innere fensterfarbe

Bild ist im anhang also wie ändere ich das im roten kasten?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe grad auch so meine probleme. hatte mir n button set selber gemacht, aber beim aktualisieren sagt er mir nur, dass das prog kein zugriff auf die exe hatte.
wundert mich bloß, da es schon garkeine orginale exe mehr is.

wie du die fensterfarbe ändern kannst, weiß ich grad auch nicht. muss ich dann auch nochmals chauen. ich hab aber n prog, mit dem die auch so halbdurchsichtig, wie die taskleiste wird.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

wie heißt das programm?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

bitteschön, haste das auchnoch 
is ja wie auf ner tauschbörse hier...


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

ja xDNochmals danke für diese programme...

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe darauf geklickt aber es ändert sich nichts.
was nun

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Mit TuneUp Utilities kannst du Icons von Laufwerken, Festplatten und allen anderen Sachen verändern. Das Programm ist aber Shareware.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

gibts in ner neuen version*** Glass Enhanced v0.5 by ~curiouso9 on deviantART[/URL]
also bei mir läuft es ohne probleme.

und stimmt. an tuneup hatte ich garnich gedacht. kann dir aber auch nich sagen, ob es in der testversion auch shcon die funktion beinhaltet. finds doch einfach raus


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

ok tuneup probier ich, irgentwie als ich das neuere glass bla bla gedownloadet habe waren die Ordner auch so , coo
also die ordner waren aufeinmal gläsern, wie es auch sein soll.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

na bitte, was will man mehr


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

Tune Up war ein echt sau guter tipp.Ich habe alles in Alienware Style umgeändert.
und sogar das anmeldebild wurde geändert 
gelten die einstellungen auch noch wenn tune up abläuft (DIe Testversion)?

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der langweilige start button 

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Tune Up war ein echt sau guter tipp.Ich habe alles in Alienware Style umgeändert.
> und sogar das anmeldebild wurde geändert
> gelten die einstellungen auch noch wenn tune up abläuft (DIe Testversion)?
> 
> ...



Nein, sobald Tuneup abläuft, funktioniert es nicht mehr.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

sicher?wieso das denn?
die sachen werden doch in den windows system dateienn gespeichert oder?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Nein, Tuneup speichert sie, deinstalliere das Programm mal, dann wirst du sehen, dass auch alles andere weg ist.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

****  ok 

hat jemand noch etwas für den start button das funkz?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Nö, das Programm zum Verändern hab ich ebenfalls schon getestet und bei gehts auch nicht, daher keine Ahnung.
Scheint nur dieses eine zu geben, wenn man Google befragt.


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

kk ihr könnt ja mal eure Destkops posten, dann sieht man mal eure destkops vorelieben 

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

So einen Thread gibts schon, kannst ja mal reingucken. KLICK


----------



## X-hardware (9. Januar 2011)

da sind ja nur bilde rund leider wird auch nichts beschrieben wie so destkops entstehen .

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Jop, nur darum gehts. Wie du einen bauen kannst, steht praktisch nirgens, weils seit Sieben sehr kompliziert geworden ist.
Windows hat alle Dateien dafür gesperrt, ein Austauschen ist praktisch unmöglich geworden oder du kriegst Fehlermeldungen ohne Ende.


----------



## X-hardware (10. Januar 2011)

verdammt  kann man sowas umgehen?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Nein, Sieben ist ja so gebaut, damit man es eben nicht umgehen kann.
In erster Linie werden dadurch die wichtigen Systemdateien vor Angriffen geschützt.
Und eine Veränderung des Systems ist nun mal ein "Angriff", egal ob der User das selbst macht oder ein Trojaner.


----------



## X-hardware (10. Januar 2011)

ok, also ich bin mit meinem theme immoment hammer zufrieden , das glass design bei ordner sieht auch besser aus und das schwarz ist nicht so extrem, Baer ein problem habe ich, wie änder ich z.b. bei word, das das ganze program nicht nur in schwarz gehalten ist, sondern in weiß genau so wie in ICQ.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Januar 2011)

das problem konnte ich bisher auch nich lösen und ich wag zu bezweifeln, dass dies so einfach geht.
aber wende doch einfach glass auf word an


----------



## X-hardware (11. Januar 2011)

wie geht das?
so eine andere Frage, weil ich will nicht noch ein neuen thread aufmachen.
Ein Freund sagte mir , dass ein AMD Prozessor und Nvideo die schlechteste Kombi wäre die es gibt. Stimmt das???????
oder versucht er nur seine sachen gut zu reden und andere schlecht?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2011)

na bei glass gibst du doch die programme an, auf die es angewendet werden soll. schreibste einfach noch die exe rein und fertig is.

und zu der kombi: is schwachsinn. du meinst doch mit nvideo nvidia, oder? bin zwar auch kein fan von AMD, aber geht trotzdem ohne probleme (gibt auch genug zusammenstellungen hier im forum)


----------



## X-hardware (12. Januar 2011)

ja meine ich xD sry verschrieben...ja bei welchem glass kann man das einstellen?mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------

